# which is better



## jmbaker3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking to do a reroof. House is currently perfection cedar over 1 x 4 open sheathing. Would nail 1/2 plywood over 1 x 4 and then reroof. Not sure which is better. GAF Grand Canyon or Cert Presidential TL. Opinions? THX. 75 squares.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

From an installation point of view, I'd go with GAFs.


----------



## caliberroofs (Jun 29, 2012)

Its hard to say which one has a longer life, but GAF is a bang for the buck.  I am not very sure about the other brand. Haven't used it much before.


----------

